# Amazing woodturning with extremelly low budget



## sergiozal (Jan 11, 2011)

Take a look to this. Creativity and talent worth much more than a fancy shop !

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=wnv0DAR_gWA


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Think he uses a Tormek for sharpening? =)


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've seen that before.

My first lathe was a spring pole lathe built under a plum tree
from directions in a Roy Underhill book.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's quite amazing actually.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Charles,

I'm going to need 2 side jobs to fill out that tool list.

BJ


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Sergio, that's an amazing video. Kinda makes ya wonder don't it.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I have seen this video on a few different woodworking websites but still enjoy watching.
Just think what he could do if he was using both hands.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

BJ I've got just about everything on Charles's list (and not that much more actually) and probably have still spent under $500. Maybe if I added it up it would be more, but if you just go as your budget allows and only buy when you see a good deal, you can get that quite reasonably.


----------

